# S300 vs S650



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

So, im in the market for another bobcat. I looked at the S650 a little bit and it seems like a nice machine. They told me that my current S300 is a higher hp machine but lifting ability is about the same. I know a couple guys on here have the 650 and im just looking for input right now on what they thought of them so far. To be honest, im leaning towards the 300 since i already know its capabilities, even though the price tag is about $5000 more but i wanted to see what everyone else's thoughts were. Either way, there will be a 8' or 10' pro-tech pullback going on it.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I tried the 650 and it does not lift as much as the 300 I would stay with the 300 as I saw no reason other than the cab is a bit nicer on the 650 to purchase one. just my 2 cents

www.procutfirewood.com


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Jon,

Buy a backhoe and get it over with..........LOL.

Ed


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

forestfireguy;1083883 said:


> Jon,
> 
> Buy a backhoe and get it over with..........LOL.
> 
> Ed


LOL, Trust me Ed, i wish i could. If i had a F-650 or F-750 now to pull it, or something to use it for during the year, i'd buy a 580 super M in a second. Im planning on buying a F-750 american roll-off body with an extra container or 2 (10-15 yard) in the spring so hopefully i'll be getting into a backhoe next year.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Jon,

Be careful jumping into a backhoe. I was kidding. it's a big payment if you can't really work it and get a good rate. But when the time is right let me know, we just bought 2.5 yard loader and the guy has 2 backhoes, 4x4's of course that he's likely going to unload next year.

BUT on the brighter side got a court date with our buddy over on hburg tpk, end of Novemeber, so we'll see where that goes. if you get into a job where you need a backhoe this year and you don't want to use Kenny give me a call...

Ed


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

forestfireguy;1084582 said:


> Jon,
> 
> Be careful jumping into a backhoe. I was kidding. it's a big payment if you can't really work it and get a good rate. But when the time is right let me know, we just bought 2.5 yard loader and the guy has 2 backhoes, 4x4's of course that he's likely going to unload next year.
> 
> ...


LOL, yeah i know, hopefully next year. Thats good you guys got a date, u know him though, don't expect to get too far, lol. So, we're actually finally ready for cleanups. We need lots of snow this year. Does it seem like the same people every year wait till the first snow flake hits the ground to mail the contracts back? I don't know about you guys but its the same 'ol story over here with the same clients that wait till the last minute with snow contracts, but they are the same ones every year and its to be expected of them but its still frustrating.


----------

